# Heresy Online Paintathon and Open Category



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Guys, just a reminder that the Paintathon and the second session of the Open Painting Category are now in their last month. Final day for entries will be Dec. 31st so get those entries in! Check out the rules and the contests themselves here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------

